

Have there been YC startups by Indians who are not US citizens? - skowmunk

Have there been any YC startups where the founders or some of them are Indians or from other 'difficult to get easy visa' countries, who are in the US on non-immigrant visas?<p>I am on an H-1B Visa and looking to apply to YC. Can any one give advice on how to go about it?
======
pg
I know at least Buxfer was. Try asking the founders.

~~~
skowmunk
Thank you.

